# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Новые компьютеры Lenovo для домашнего пользования

## Lenovo_BY

Компания [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY), лидер на рынке ПК, представила на [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] новые модели [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. Среди новых ПК на базе ОС Windows обновленная линейка моноблоков с моделью B50-30 3D Camera, первого настольного ПК Lenovo, оснащенного 3D-камерой RealSense, а также компактные моноблоки C20, C40 и C50, разработанные специально для домашнего использования.

*3D-камера: взаимодействие с устройством на совершенно новом уровне*


Lenovo B50-30 3D Camera – первый моноблок Lenovo, оснащенный 3D-камерой Intel® RealSense™, на базе обновленной ОС Windows 8.1, выводит интерактивное взаимодействие с устройством на совершенно новый уровень, благодаря 3D-камере. Камера оснащается датчиком цвета Full 1080p и датчиком глубины и обеспечивает возможность 3D-видения на устройстве, схожие со зрением человека. Она предлагает новые способы взаимодействия с устройством, возможности для связи, создания и передачи контента, игр и развлечений: 


·         видеочаты в виртуальном пространстве с удалением фона, 
·         возможность хранения информации, полученной датчиком глубины, для последующего редактирования полученного объемного изображения и печати его на 3D-принтере,
·         взаимодействие с устройством благодаря распознаванию жестов, движений пальцев и даже выражения лица[1]. 

На ПК предустановлены четыре приложения, задействующие камеру Intel® RealSense™: Out of Box Experience, Personify, Wave Warrior и BBB Goal. Они призваны показать, что видеочаты и компьютерные игры в 3D-формате, а также взаимодействие с объемными изображениями стали реальностью. 

Моноблок B50-30 3D Camera получил безрамочный FHD дисплей (1920*1080) с диагональю 23,8 дюйма и графический процессор NVIDIA GeForce следующего поколения, обеспечивающие яркость и четкость изображений на экране, и аудиосистему, сертифицированную в соответствии со стандартами Dolby, и динамики JBL. Кроме того, устройство оснащено DVD-приводом с функцией записи. Lenovo B50 3D Camera – это высокая производительность, которую гарантируют обновленная ОС Windows 8.1 и процессор Intel Core i7 четвертого поколения (в максимальной комплектации), и широкие возможности подключения через WiFi-модуль и HDMI-порт. Моноблок поступит в продажу в корпусе черного (Ebony) или серебристого (Platinum) цвета. В комплектацию входит клавиатура и компьютерная мышь. 


*Моноблоки серии C – рациональный выбор, экономия места и бюджета*

Моноблоки серии C – это идеальный выбор ПК для повседневного использования. Пользователям предлагаются на выбор модели с экраном трех размеров:19,5 дюймов (модель C20), 21,5 дюйм (модель C40) и 23 дюйма (модель C50). Доступные по цене настольные компьютеры серии С – это рациональный выбор пользователей, которые получают моноблок с безрамочным сенсорным (опционально) FHD дисплеем (1920x1080) под управлением обновленной Windows 8.1. 
 
Моноблок можно использовать в качестве домашнего развлекательного центра: он оснащен DVD-приводом с функцией записи, динамиками на передней панели, графическим процессором AMD R5 или NVIDIA GeForce следующего поколения (опционально) и WiFi-модулем. Устройства выполнены в корпусе белого (Glossy White) или черного (Jet Black) цвета. Моноблоки серии С – это мощные высокопроизводительные ПК, оснащенные процессором Intel® Core™ i5 четвертого поколения (в максимальной комплектации), с емким хранилищем и быстрой оперативной памятью. 

*Цитата:*

*Том Шелл (Tom Shell), вице-президент подразделения Product Group компании Lenovo:* 

«Потребителям сегодня нужны устройства такие же уникальные, как и они сами. Мы значительно расширили наш ассортимент в самых различных товарных категориях и представили новые модели ноутбуков, настольных ПК и планшетов. Теперь, когда можно выбрать в соответствии с индивидуальными предпочтениями операционную систему, форм-фактор, режим работы устройства и основные технологии, реализованные в нем, потребитель может подобрать идеально подходящий ему компьютер». 

*Технические характеристики моделей:*

*Lenovo B50-30 3D Camera*

Процессор: до Intel® Core™ i7 4-го поколения 
Операционная система: Windows 8.1 
Дисплей: FHD IPS дисплей (*1*920*1080) с диагональю 23,8 дюйма с технологией мультитач (10 точек касания)
Оперативная память: до 16Гб DDR3L 
Запоминающие устройства: 1 Тб HDD или 1Тб гибридный SSHD 
Разъемы: 2 порта USB 3.0, 3 порта USB 2.0, опционально вход/выход HDMI
Интерфейсы:WiFi 802.11 b/g/n  1x1, Bluetooth® 4.0
Камера: Intel® RealSenseTM 3D Camera
Вес:8,6 кг
Габариты (Ш x Д x В): 581 x 470 x 205 мм

*Моноблоки серии C*
Процессор: для моделей C20, С40 и С50 до Intel® Core™ i5-4210U 4-го поколения, для моделей C20 и С40 до AMD A8-6410 (2 GHz, 4-core)
Операционная система: Genuine Windows 8.1
Дисплей:
·         C20: 19.5-дюймовый FHD дисплей (1920 x 1080); опционально с технологией мультитач (10 точек касания)
·         C40: 21.5-дюймовый LED FHD дисплей (1920 x 1080); опционально с технологией мультитач (10 точек касания)
·         C50: 23-дюймовый LED FHD дисплей (1920 x 1080); опционально с технологией мультитач (10 точек касания)
Оперативная память: до 8Гб DDR3
Запоминающие устройства: C20 – 1Тб HDD, C40 и C50 до 2Тб HDD
Разъемы:
C20: 2 порта USB 3.0, 2 порта USB 2.0, HDMI-выход, 6-в-1 картридер, LAN
C40 и C50: 2 порта USB 3.0, 3 порта USB 2.0, HDMI-выход, опционально HDMI-вход, 6-в-1 картридер, LAN
Интерфейсы: Встроенный WiFi 802.11 b/g/n, опционально Bluetooth® 4.0
Камера: 720p HD
Вес:
C20-30: с мультитач 4.8 кг; без тачскрина 3.88 кг
C20-05: с мультитач 4.73 кг; без тачскрина 3.80kg
C40-05 и C40-30: с мультитач 6.39 кг; без тачскрина 5.53kg
C50-30: с мультитач 6.7 кг; без тачскрина 6.20 кг 
Габариты (Ш x Д x В): 581 x 470 x 205 мм
C20-30: с мультитач 487 x 364.76 x 49.5 мм; без тачскрина 487 x 365.26 x 49.5 мм
C20-05: с мультитач 487 x 364.8 x 49.5 мм; без тачскрина 487 x 365.30 x 49.5 мм
C40-30 и C40-05: с мультитач 530 x 361.8 x 51 мм; без тачскрина 529.7 x 361.5 x 51 мм 
C50-30: 564 x 387 x 53 мм 


*Справка о компании* *Lenovo*

Lenovo (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) является постоянным участником мирового рейтинга крупнейших компаний Fortune 500 с годовым оборотом $39 млрд. Lenovo занимает лидирующие позиции по разработке и производству инновационных решений для частных пользователей и корпоративных клиентов. Портфель компании включает высококачественные, надежные, безопасные и легкие в использовании устройства: персональные компьютеры, в том числе легендарный бренд Think и компьютеры-трансформеры Yoga, рабочие станции, серверы, СХД, smart TV, а также широкую линейку мобильных продуктов, включая смартфоны, планшетные компьютеры и программное обеспечение. Более подробную информацию можно найти на сайте компании [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Для получения новостей и другой актуальной информации от Lenovo следите за нами в [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


[1] Необходимо наличие устройства, поддерживающего работу 3D-камеры, также может потребоваться соответствующее программное обеспечение или приложения от сторонних поставщиков ПО.

----------


## WelcHom

Моноблоки леновы шикарные, весь офис на работе на их компах, проблем никогда с ними никаких нету. Да и цены более адекватные чем у асера или асуса

----------

